# Dogfunk / Whiskeymilitia - Awesome customer service!



## timeslip (Dec 12, 2011)

+1 on customer service! It doesn't matter what time if the day it is, someone is around to help via live chat. I bought a burton custom-x 2 weeks ago, and saw that they reduced the price this past sat night. It was around 2am pacific when I decided to try a price match. 

Someone responded and credited me the difference.


----------



## genebike (May 11, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> In light of a few bad customer service posts recently


Were these for other retailers or Backcountry/Dogfunk/Steep & Cheap/Whiskey Militia/et al ? I can't believe anyone would complain about their customer service. I've been buying from them for years and never had a bad experience. When I lived in Utah I was dropping by once a week to pick something up from a Whiskey buy. Love these guys.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

I got some 686 smarty cargo's off geartrade last summer (backcountry site). They go for $200 new but I got them for $60 practically new (only tried on, still had tags). 

The where missing the thermal liner though, so I just sent a friendly email letting them know. They got back to me right away, and even gave me $15 back so I could buy a liner for them. :thumbsup:

*303rd post* Denver represent lol!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

genebike said:


> Were these for other retailers or Backcountry/Dogfunk/Steep & Cheap/Whiskey Militia/et al ? I can't believe anyone would complain about their customer service. I've been buying from them for years and never had a bad experience. When I lived in Utah I was dropping by once a week to pick something up from a Whiskey buy. Love these guys.


Other retailers. People were complaining about Ride and Evo.com IIRC.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Lucky do you get alot of comments about the shaving cream when you ride?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, it's not shaving cream though. It's whipped cream. I do love a lemon merengue pie!


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

I've had good experiences with Dogfunk.
Just got them to price match a board, they were pretty cool about it.


----------



## nsvball02 (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree!!! I ordered the Anon Helix googles last night, but then a few hours later I saw that the Anon Hawkeye's went on sale at their site, so I clicked the live chat feature and the rep canceled my order for the Helix right away. Can't wait to get the Hawkeyes and check em out!!


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

ive never had anything but good experiences with whiskeymilitia, dogfunk, and for anyone who needs clothing outside of snowboarding related gear, jackthreads is phenomenal


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

I've spent way more than I should have at Whiskey Militia/Steep and Cheap. Almost went for the Never Summer SL that popped up this afternoon despite just buying a board two weeks ago.


----------

